# PS4 HDMI Failure is user fixable



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 17, 2013)

Upon Sony's launch of their new consoles, reports have been coming in about faulty HDMI ports, some not outputting signals. Sony had officially stated this only effects .4% of shipped consoles. As it turns out, this issue is *self-fixable*, and isn't a full-console failure. The culprit? A tiny piece of metal that was supposed to be fleshed with the console.



> And just recently Sony was able to verify the issue by one or two of the consoles sent in for repair. The issue is actually not a failure of the HDMI port but a piece of metal that is supposed to be fleshed with the console sticking up. Plugging in the HDMI cable resulted in it being cut and thus no output image. The solution is as easy as this; simply push the metal piece down so that it is out of the way and it will work as normal! There is no faulty ports as far as Sony can tell. As a safety precaution when you get a PS4 make sure to check the HDMI port before you plug the cable in! It seems the faulty metal piece is the majority if not all of the HDMI port issues.


 

 Source


EDIT: The article also mentions what the "Flashing Red Line" means as well, it's an indication of overheating and is meant to protect the console. If you happen to come across this indicator, be sure to move your console to a better ventilated spot (something you should be doing in the first place  )


----------



## Clarky (Nov 17, 2013)

So some ps4s come with a free puzzle game? Nice


----------



## T-hug (Nov 17, 2013)

Apparantly standing it on it's side keeps it 20% cooler: http://vr-zone.com/articles/thermal-images-show-ps4-regulates-heat/64084.html

Looking at the pic in the OP you can see the bit of metal in the centre at the bottom of the HDMI port. Should be flush all around the edge.






Something so small can ruin a console launch!


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 17, 2013)

T-hug said:


> Apparantly standing it on it's side keeps it 20% cooler: http://vr-zone.com/articles/thermal-images-show-ps4-regulates-heat/64084.html
> 
> Looking at the pic in the OP you can see the bit of metal in the centre at the bottom of the HDMI port. Should be flush all around the edge.


I don't understand why this always happens like this. The way you are supposed to orient things usually covers all the heat exhaust areas. Why do they not design the heat exhaust to go to places that when the console is set the recommended way, that they aren't covered?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm shocked! A launch day console has a launch day defect? :o Now, in which universe does that _ever_ happen


----------



## Snailface (Nov 17, 2013)

T-hug said:


> Apparantly standing it on it's side keeps it 20% cooler: http://vr-zone.com/articles/thermal-images-show-ps4-regulates-heat/64084.html
> 
> Looking at the pic in the OP you can see the bit of metal in the centre at the bottom of the HDMI port. Should be flush all around the edge.
> 
> ...


Terribly misleading picture. Here is a semi-competent pic from my very own functioning ps4:






If you notice, the tab is way in the back of the port and would be extremely difficult to bend without damaging the connector tab above it. Anyway, it doesn't matter cause mine works fine. (I used my own cable though)

PS4 manufacture data.
Plant: Yantai
Date: Sept 2013


----------



## Osha (Nov 17, 2013)

tigris said:


> I'm shocked! A launch day console has a launch day defect? :o Now, in which universe does that _ever_ happen


 
Before the 360, a console having problems at launch would've been something unthinkable.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 17, 2013)

tigris said:


> I'm shocked! A launch day console has a launch day defect? :o Now, in which universe does that _ever_ happen


 
At least this one is easily fixable.


----------



## Snailface (Nov 17, 2013)

People, before you start bending that tab down, think twice. That tab is made to stop your hdmi cord head from going too far. I don't think its the problem unless people are shoving it in so hard it pushes over the tab and presses up on the connectors, breaking them.

Look at my previous post. I have a working PS4.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 17, 2013)

And ofcourse, people will never forget about this issue, much like the RRoD and the DVD drives scratching DVD's on the 360.
Problems which are already have been resolved years ago...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 17, 2013)

Snailface said:


> People, before you start bending that tab down, think twice. That tab is made to stop your hdmi cord head from going too far. I don't think its the problem unless people are shoving it in so hard it pushes over the tab and presses up on the connectors, breaking them.
> 
> Look at my previous post. I have a working PS4.


 
Err...I'm pretty sure the tab you (and T-Hug) were referring to _*isn't *_the tab that's causing the issue, the picture in the OP isn't of the problem tab, was just a random picture of the back connections that was posted in the source link.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Nov 17, 2013)

jumpman17 said:


> I don't understand why this always happens like this. The way you are supposed to orient things usually covers all the heat exhaust areas. Why do they not design the heat exhaust to go to places that when the console is set the recommended way, that they aren't covered?


I have wondered the same thing, part is looks I think.


----------



## Snailface (Nov 17, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Err...I'm pretty sure the tab you (and T-Hug) were referring to _*isn't *_the tab that's causing the issue, the picture in the OP isn't of the problem tab, was just a random picture of the back connections that was posted in the source link.


That's exactly the point I am trying to make, the tab Thug circled in his second post is supposed to be there.There is the implication the circled tab is the problem -- its not.

Just trying to inform people before they start mutilating their PS4.


----------



## bowser (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks like the metallic frame/border of the HDMI port was installed in reverse for the consoles with issues. So the tab is at the front instead of at the back.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 18, 2013)

> The article also mentions what the "Flashing Red Line" means as well, it's an indication of overheating and is meant to protect the console.


sony are even copying mics RROD now!! 


bowser said:


> Looks like the metallic frame/border of the HDMI port was installed in reverse for the consoles with issues. So the tab is at the front instead of at the back.


who do they have assembling these things...a bunch of chimps??


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 18, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> sony are even copying mics RROD now!!
> 
> who do they have assembling these things...a bunch of chimps??


I saw a story on a chinese worker purposely sabotaging some PS4's in august... and more than a few reporting that their august manufactured PS4's weren't working. D:
Buy japan-made PS4's I guess!


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2013)

jumpman17 said:


> I don't understand why this always happens like this. The way you are supposed to orient things usually covers all the heat exhaust areas. Why do they not design the heat exhaust to go to places that when the console is set the recommended way, that they aren't covered?


 
It's basically the same for any console. It doesn't have anything to do with covered exhaust areas, since there basically never is the case. It's because when it's lying down, it has a larger area "insulated" by the surface of whatever it's standing on. And when it stands up, it has a larger area for air to cool it down. No matter if there are vents or not there.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 19, 2013)

sadly the same solution cannot be applied to broken ps3 hdmis


----------

